# “A Personal Reflection by Charles Coy’s CSM on The Battle for Pashmul”



## BeyondTheNow (21 Apr 2020)

CWO (Ret’d) John G Barnes, MMM, MSM, CD is my friend’s father. His daughter shared this with us today. 

John shared some of his experiences while serving with The Royal Canadian Regiment. He recounted his time as CSM of “Charles” Company, 1st Battalion on day two of the Pashmul Battle.

There are some saddening portions of his writing, but it was an informative and moving read. I thought others here might enjoy it also.

”G’Day, Get In, Get Wet, Get Out!”

https://online.pubhtml5.com/bmwc/xzet/


----------



## OldTanker (21 Apr 2020)

Very powerful story.  :yellow:


----------



## Walt (22 Apr 2020)

Wow. An extremely sobering and heartfelt account of the immense sacrifices of our troops in Afghanistan. Thank you for posting.


----------

